# a video that help me getting started



## photo12345 (Jun 29, 2014)

being new to photography and not knowing where to start. i found it hard to find one video that gave me all the basics with practical examples.the more i read about the basics the more confused i became. i found this video (which cost be 70$) that i found to be a great help. after watching it once i understood things that i have been reading over and over. figured i would share the link in case anyone else getting started was looking for something along these lines. i liked that you actually got to go along with him on some photoshoots while he talked about what tweaks he was making and why.

if its something you can afford i would say go for it. if not then you can spend the time looking up each individual part of the basics to photography (all the information is online for free but its nice having it in one video).

link below has a trailer for the full video

Beginner's Guide


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 29, 2014)

I suggest that you participate a little more here and get to know the crowd before you start recommending video tutorials that cost.
There are hundreds, of not thousands of free video tutorials and well- known sites that we would go to before some unknown link.


----------



## paulvgmip (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally the only thing that got me started and improved my photography was going out and shooting!


----------



## photo12345 (Jun 29, 2014)

video help me and after much research this is the video that helped me the most(compared to the free youtube tutorials)   . this suggestion is only for people new to photography who might have been as lost as me starting out and don't mind paying for it.   I'm just sharing in case people were looking for something like this. but thank you for the suggestion, i understand where your coming from.


----------



## RyanG (Jul 25, 2014)

I agree with The_Traveler. This video course is actually a *Clickbank* product which either you just copied someones affiliate link or this affiliate link is yours which means it is not your product but someone else's for which you would expect to get a commission if someone here bought. Either way I think it would be against the rules of this forum.


----------

